# Stumps on Ebay



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BBQ-SMOKER-PIT-S...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice... now what are the chances that someone will give me a grand to buy that with?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

I would guess that the odds are pretty slim.  LOL


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Even if I whine pathetically about how bad I want one? hehehehe


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Especially!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh no...this is so tempting, but my wife would kill me.  And it's close too.  Good thing I have no way of transporting it home.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

I could bring a truck! hehehe.. yes I am trying to get you in trouble.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone know what the lotto is up to?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

You can use my trailer.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Jim aka Flagriller passed away mysteriously late Saturday evening. He had just returned from a pleasant drive in the country and was settling in to do some grilling, his passion to surprise his wife who was out shopping, or though he thought. As he was preparing his new smoker for the feast he suddenly heard a loud "clang" and collapsed.  The death is listed as "due to spending without permission."  After careful investigation, authorities questiond why the indentation in the frying pan matched grillers head? New smoker sold to the investigating detective for $500 dollars and the case was closed. 
Other smokers/grill for sale contact the family.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

*Virgo* 
*August 23 - September 21*

This is <i>not</i> the day to make financial investments of any kind, dear Virgo, though someone may present you with some possible opportunities. They may sound good, but caution is called for. If the information appeals to you, look into it and try to learn the facts, but make no commitment today. If it's truly a good opportunity, it won't disappear within a few days. If it isn't, you'll want to know. Wait!

Says it all


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

well you couldnt get the truck and trailer till this weekend anyway... so buy it tomorrow ;)


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Your not hellllping
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And it is tempting.

Thanks for the avatar, not sure I have the guts to use it though.  It might offend someone. However, I am using it at work as my new e-mail signature line


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL  What would you do with another smoker anyhow?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Smoke more food
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You can never hav too many. Here's one I'd love too! But I'm really thinking about the Stumps, think I'll call Alice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







The trailer is built out of heavy duty steel construction, 2 inch channel with 14 inch Carlisle tires, and a Bulldog jack. It measures 5X5 1/2'. 

The grill has a wood-storage box on the back that measures 40X24X12". The top inside pull-out rack measures 12x50", the bottom inside pull-out rack measures 23X50". It has a work table that measures 52x10". Has a 3in. temp gage. Has a 6x6 cleanout, made for easy cleaning. 

It looks just as nice in person as it does on film.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Buy her some roses and tell her how much ya love her.. then hit her with the smoker (well not literaly) remind her of all the great food you have provided her with the smokers you have... Good Luck!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, if I had the space and the money........oh boy.......what a collection of cookers I would have.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

How much are they wanting for that trailer smoker?


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Hehehe... Dibs on the Chargriller!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

$1500, but I think he's flexable. If I recall, it started out at $2200 four weeks ago.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, and if you are considering the Stumps, this one is a little shorter than mine and only has 3 shelves vs 5 like mine if I am not mistaken, but the 3 are have more distance in between, the shelves are 20 x 20.  Just to give you a reference.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh man... where is this sweet thang located?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Riverview/Gibsonton Florida, about 10-15 minutes from my house!


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you hear it calling out to you Jim?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmm, looking at the pix again, it is strictly a grill isn't it... I see no SFB...


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

I emailed the Stump link to my wife and she just responded with "so get it" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 ...........which of course means she is gearing up to buy something expensive.  LOL


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Sure looks that way, don't it?


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Yup, but given the proper amount of cutting and welding equipment, it can be adjusted...


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

So, you gonna get it?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope, if/when I get another Stumps it will be one of the new Elite models. I don't mind the thought of getting it, but don't really "need" it. LOL

Edit: If I was going to get it I would have just bought it then posted about my new toy.   LOL


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

hehehe... the man has permission from his wife to get it and still he does not.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL  She has not worked for the last 10+ years so she doesn't usually give me any grief on spending money.........I think she takes me asking as more just giving her an FYI.


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd be careful with that "not working" bit!  My wife has stayed home with our kids since they were born, and she works a heck of a lot harder than I do!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 1, 2007)

Just go get it Flagriller and when you pull into the driveway, blare the horn and jump out of the truck with your fists in the air.  Confidently stroll into the house and slam your keys down on the coffee table.  In a loud triumphant voice yell "Can you believe I got that for under $2000!".

Then walk away.  Oh, and don't make eye contact, she'll see right through you!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL  We covered that years ago.  LOL  We know what the other goes through on a daily basis............and I still say she has the better deal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Like when I call home and ask what she has going on  and she says "playing Halo 3"  LOL


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, mine's  been staying home for the last 16 years! Ya call at 11am and interupt their "brunch"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 welllll excuuuuuse me


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Heck Joe... I would marry you to IF I could sit at home and play Halo 3 all day ;)


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

I hear banjo music in the backround...


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you have the $$ for my funeral
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  In reality, I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Get it then explain to her about how you will save money in the long run on charcoal since it is so efficient.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmm, how much is the Elitw series?  I'd really like at least 4-5 trays because when I cook I have a tendency to cook alot of stuff.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Its not like I said I would sleep with him ;)


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Knowing how serious people get... please take that statement for the joke it was...


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 1, 2007)

Tell her that new EPA emissions standards have forced you to quit using your current smoker under penalty of law.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

I knew it..but you're right.  You're among friends....although I don't know about me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  everyone's been trying to persuade me to commit suicide by Alice


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

I am trying to persuade you as well! When you are dead I will call alice and offer to get some of the "stuff" in the backyard cleaned up and gone


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, Ok...I'l talk to her tonight! I wonder if the dog will share the couch with me? Hope so. I don't need anything fancy, just a simple pine box will do.


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Tell her the car did it ? ?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

I knew there was an alterior motive here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh no, look at the time...I've put in 13 minutes extra, well guess I'll have to come in two hours late tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Good luck Jim...

Also didn't I hear somewhere its easier to ask for forgiveness then to get permission?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

That was me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But you neve know.  I'm also drawn to the othe one as I LIKE FIRE, and although is a "grill" It's large enough to do offset smoking and in the future up grade to the SFB.....SANTA where are you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way cool AC-130 vids


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ? ? ?   No bids on it yet ....


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 2, 2007)

I assumed it was a joke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And am glad to hear I was correct in my assumption.


----------



## vlap (Nov 2, 2007)

HA! yeah so am i... 

So Jim how did the talk go? jim??? jim??? OK mad rush to jim's home.. Get them smokers ready...


----------



## flagriller (Nov 2, 2007)

It went ok, she said if I really wanted it I could get it.  But I'm still debating it in my head because I'm a cheapscate and hate to part with my $$.  So I'll wait to see how the bidding goes.


----------



## richtee (Nov 2, 2007)

Dang that baybay's SWEET... Sigh.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 2, 2007)

I know and it is very tempting.


----------



## vlap (Nov 2, 2007)

If you don't like it you can always give it to me afterwards. I would be happy to remove it from your site.
I think you won't mind the money spent once you cook in it though. 
That one on the trailer. It seems to have room where you could add on a firebox IF you wanted to.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BBQ-SMOKER-PIT-S...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice... now what are the chances that someone will give me a grand to buy that with?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

I would guess that the odds are pretty slim.  LOL


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Even if I whine pathetically about how bad I want one? hehehehe


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Especially!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh no...this is so tempting, but my wife would kill me.  And it's close too.  Good thing I have no way of transporting it home.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

I could bring a truck! hehehe.. yes I am trying to get you in trouble.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone know what the lotto is up to?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

You can use my trailer.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Jim aka Flagriller passed away mysteriously late Saturday evening. He had just returned from a pleasant drive in the country and was settling in to do some grilling, his passion to surprise his wife who was out shopping, or though he thought. As he was preparing his new smoker for the feast he suddenly heard a loud "clang" and collapsed.  The death is listed as "due to spending without permission."  After careful investigation, authorities questiond why the indentation in the frying pan matched grillers head? New smoker sold to the investigating detective for $500 dollars and the case was closed. 
Other smokers/grill for sale contact the family.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

*Virgo* 
*August 23 - September 21*

This is <i>not</i> the day to make financial investments of any kind, dear Virgo, though someone may present you with some possible opportunities. They may sound good, but caution is called for. If the information appeals to you, look into it and try to learn the facts, but make no commitment today. If it's truly a good opportunity, it won't disappear within a few days. If it isn't, you'll want to know. Wait!

Says it all


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

well you couldnt get the truck and trailer till this weekend anyway... so buy it tomorrow ;)


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Your not hellllping
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  And it is tempting.

Thanks for the avatar, not sure I have the guts to use it though.  It might offend someone. However, I am using it at work as my new e-mail signature line


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL  What would you do with another smoker anyhow?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Smoke more food
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You can never hav too many. Here's one I'd love too! But I'm really thinking about the Stumps, think I'll call Alice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







The trailer is built out of heavy duty steel construction, 2 inch channel with 14 inch Carlisle tires, and a Bulldog jack. It measures 5X5 1/2'. 

The grill has a wood-storage box on the back that measures 40X24X12". The top inside pull-out rack measures 12x50", the bottom inside pull-out rack measures 23X50". It has a work table that measures 52x10". Has a 3in. temp gage. Has a 6x6 cleanout, made for easy cleaning. 

It looks just as nice in person as it does on film.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

Buy her some roses and tell her how much ya love her.. then hit her with the smoker (well not literaly) remind her of all the great food you have provided her with the smokers you have... Good Luck!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, if I had the space and the money........oh boy.......what a collection of cookers I would have.


----------



## vlap (Nov 1, 2007)

How much are they wanting for that trailer smoker?


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Hehehe... Dibs on the Chargriller!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

$1500, but I think he's flexable. If I recall, it started out at $2200 four weeks ago.


----------

